
OS Development Tutorials (2003) - peter_d_sherman
http://www.osdever.net/tutorials/
======
ronsor
It's important to note the OSDev Wiki[1] is a great up to date resource, even
covering UEFI[2]

[1] [https://wiki.osdev.org](https://wiki.osdev.org)

[2]
[https://wiki.osdev.org/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface](https://wiki.osdev.org/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface)

~~~
tobenortobe
Thank you and the OP! Even adding a new mov2 instruction as exact copy of mov
into gnu assembler was a big struggle for me i had to go to their IRC channel,
i looking forward to dig into those resources

------
johannkokos
Any one know if there is a text version of Intel's instruction set reference?
Intel does provide a pdf, but I wish I can open a text file in vim and quick
search through it.

~~~
gts_77
This might be of interest to you:
[https://github.com/wbenny/ia32-doc](https://github.com/wbenny/ia32-doc)

